# to catch a liar



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone ever read 'The Gift of Fear'? It's a 'survival' book on tips to protect you from violent crime. Well one thing that stuck with me is the more convoluted a story is the more likely it's bs. Like the other poster said, simplest explanation is usually the truth. How true. Say you're 30 min late home from work and you're asked by your spouse why so late. Truth: traffic was nuts or stopped to talk to Bob on way out
Lie: as I left work I thought I had a flat, so I walked around the car to check all tires. No flat but needed gas and decided to use pressure gage at gas station didn't know how to work it so had to wait for attendent blah blah blah. Liars think the more detail they give the more believeable their story is. I've used theory on my teens and I'd say it's spot on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep. It's true!


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Luckily my own personal liar, H, gets glossy eyes whenever he's lying. He'd actually be pretty good at it if I removed his eyeballs. Just sayin'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Well put golfergirl, thats a perfect example.


----------

